# The Sanctuary OKC



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry if this is posted in wrong area, please move to other spot if needed.

http://thesanctuaryokc.com/

They are opening up for a Christmas themed haunt. If you love in the Oklahoma City area, go check it out. We did at halloween and it was great!


----------

